# Got puppy today very worried



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

my pup is a malamute she is 9 weeks old she is upchucking bit and eating grass. the breeder feed her kibble of average quality and homemade mixed. her poo is like a water gun pure brown water. sorry i know thats gross just worried. i have orijen lbp for here should i just give her that and not ween her to it off her old food. she got a shot yesterday and he said he has given her as well as all other pups pills for last 5 days. i beleive there to do with her bowel movements. plz help im worried sick. maybe she is ok and im just a worried new owner thx for help.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What was the shot? And what were the pills?

Dogs sometimes eat grass to induce vomiting because something is irritating their stomach.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Shes probably a little tummy upset from the shot and eating grass is normal for dogs who want to throw up, I'd wait on the Orijen right now and keep her on the same food she has been on until things calm down with her system, did you give treats today being you just got her?


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

yes only one small treat. small treat. tho poo has no mass at all pure water. does not seem to hurt her. she never ate her kibble alone only mixed with homade. should i mix her food 50 50 with orijen or 75 normal 25 kibble. just worried here thx all


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The breeder had this puppy on pills for 5 days, and did not even educate you on what they were for, why they were given, and how much, and if they need to continue?
Have you called the "breeder" about this and asked what's up? 
What kind of shot did she have yesterday?
What shots had she had prior?
Has she been dewormed?
Do you have a new puppy checkup scheduled?

Soft or mushy poo is pretty typical for a new puppy going home... but projectile brown liquid poo in a young puppy IS reason to be concerned, especially paired with vomiting. 
This breeder has a LOT of explaining to do in my book... like why they have their puppies on unidentified pills, or sending them home with these kinds of issues.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She could also have tummy upset from the new surroundings, I would just give a few kibbles of the new food maybe feed by hand (8 or so) and the rest old food and see how poo is in the morning? Like Richelle asked do you know the name of the pills and shot she s been givin?


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

i beleive he said the pills are for helping her have good normal bowel movements for when they go home he said she be ok in a day or 2 after the shot just worried. i have the booklet filled out by the vet for her shots there all ok and good. she i just wait the 2 days and add like 20 percent orijen and see if she is ok


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

ill call and ask about pills tomorrow morning and ill type in her shots tomorrow morn. than u guys will be able to help me more directly. he does this for all pups for the last 6 years and there all fine


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

in the meantime, make sure she stays hydrated. diarrhea and vomiting can lead to severe dehydration alarmingly fast in a pup so young.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, Linsey. Can you give dogs anything similar to Gatorade?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Linsey. Can you give dogs anything similar to Gatorade?


Unflavored pedialyte.


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

ya was going to say she is drinking alot. and all of a sudden pukeing. like over 5 times in last hour. more frequently around the end of hour. i hope she is healthy


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

what kind of health guarantee is provided in your contract?


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

i never signed one. he just loves the dog and has litter of pups every year. he never had any thing wrong before but said if there is i can take her back for a new one but i already love akaya


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

in the booklet these items have been checked as of yesterday
distemper 
hepatitis
parainfluenza
parvo


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Malamute3511 said:


> in the booklet these items have been checked as of yesterday
> distemper
> hepatitis
> parainfluenza
> parvo



checked for... or vaccinated for?
How were they checked?

And has she been dewormed? if so, when and how?


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

no she got thoes shots. and he said she got a shot for worms. and i believe he may have given her a pill later on as well


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

If I were you, I'd take her into the vet and let the vet know these issues. They'll do tests for things such as distemper and parvo. These are the number one killers in puppies, and they're well known for causing diarrhea and vomiting. Watch for blood in the stools and vomit. That's also a sign of distemper or parvo. There is really no way of curing these things, but just waiting it out and making sure the puppy stays hydrated, which many times requires vet care.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Get this puppy to a vet RIGHT NOW!!!! not an hour from now but right now. This could be very very serious. Life threatening even. Puppies with watery diarrhea are very sick puppies. Vomiting makes it even more serious. This puppy could have Parvo. Immediate attention is required.

It's possible its only tummy upset but I don't think so and in a case like this you need to be very sure what you are dealing with.


----------



## Newfdad (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, please get your pup to the vet immediately. This is not something you want to mess around with.
Also IMHO Orijen is too rich of a food and has far too much protein for a large breed dog. If you're going to feed kibble, look for a high quality food with lower protein levels. You don't want your pup growing too fast where the bones can't keep up with the rest of the body.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

No time to wait. This puppy needs to be seen by a vet now. Please go and then give us an update after she is seen by the vet.


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

the breeder said she be ok in a a day or two. today i feed her and her poop is like pudding. its already hardening up. no through up at all ate her food well. drinking moderate amount of water. she is not dehydrated. looking and feeling a bit better i suppose. she was at the vest 2 days ago and was checked for Provo she is health as a horse vet said just worried. also getting her shot of porvo might have added to the stress of new house. any insights or should i take her to vet or keep an eye on her poop and hydration. if it worsens or stays the same take her to vet


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Parvo shots have been known to cause parvo, particularly when given to a pup who is not in good health. On the bottle it says to only give the shot to healthy dogs. Don't for a minute trust anything this breeder says.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not sure that all you guys can remember but he has been going to this breeders place which is very close to his home for almost over a month to visit his new puppy, bad breeders don't let you do this and they also usually let the puppies leave early and this puppy is 9 weeks old, so I think you are jumping to the wrong conclusion!


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

thank u. yes he is a very nice man and is very nice to the dogs. he just called my and said that after i told him about puking and the stool tha he got concerned. took a stool sample to the vet. they managed to get a paracite at the vet ha thats like getting sick from going to the hospital. he said he bought me the drop solution and he feels very bad. he told me to go to his house right now and get the drops. when i get them ill tell u what they are. he said its not provo and she will be perfectly fine


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool, I'm glad to hear that. Anytime you have a very young puppy with vomiting and watery diarrhea, it is time for great concern. It is very dangerous and the pup can die pretty quickly. I'm glad your pup's problem is not that serious. :smile:


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

It's probably coccidia. Very common parasite. 

I hope he's on the mend soon.


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

ya the meds where decent expensive. breeder gave me it. i give it to her oral. liiks like milki kind of. its called panacur suspension. any insight towards the med or paracite whould be great thx for the help all


----------



## Newfdad (Sep 6, 2010)

Panacur is used for de-worming and to treat giardia.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I'm not sure that all you guys can remember but he has been going to this breeders place which is very close to his home for almost over a month to visit his new puppy, bad breeders don't let you do this and they also usually let the puppies leave early and this puppy is 9 weeks old, so I think you are jumping to the wrong conclusion!


You're kidding me, right?
This puppy came home sick. 
There is NO contract involved. 
And where is the breeder support? Obviously not there in the slightest. I've NEVER met a decent breeder that would say not to worry when the puppy has PROJECTILE LIQUID STOOLS and vomiting. 
They were not even properly educated on the history of the puppy. 
I'd go so far as to say MOST bybs will let you visit a puppy almost as often as you want. In fact, a good amount of GREAT breeders won't let you visit until they're older, because they don't want sickness being tracked into their environment. 




Malamute3511 said:


> the breeder said she be ok in a a day or two.


Sounds like this breeder doesn't care about the puppies quite as much as they led you to believe they do. Sad. 



Malamute3511 said:


> she was at the vest 2 days ago and was checked for Provo she is health as a horse


This is no reason to NOT take this puppy to the vet and get it vet checked. A new puppy exam is one of the first steps of responsible dog ownership. That you described yesterday was NOT a "healthy as a horse" dog.



Malamute3511 said:


> any insights or should i take her to vet or keep an eye on her poop and hydration. if it worsens or stays the same take her to vet


I think that even if this puppy had no reason to be concerned (and she does, by the way) you should take her to the vet. 




Malamute3511 said:


> any insight towards the med or paracite


this breeder gave you a medication, and didn't educate you on it?
Panacur is to treat worms and internal parasites.


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

i take offence to that kind of. hes very nice. he got her the meds drove them to my house showed me how do use them. allready she is haveing much better stools and water intake. when he said dont worry thats because im a worry wart. i stayed up with her till 530 in the morn out side walking her and making her drink lots of water. now she is doing much better. meds worked great. breeder even took stool sample to vets. hes a normal guy doing the best he can and he came through


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Malamute3511 said:


> i take offence to that kind of. hes very nice. he got her the meds drove them to my house showed me how do use them. allready she is haveing much better stools and water intake. when he said dont worry thats because im a worry wart. i stayed up with her till 530 in the morn out side walking her and making her drink lots of water. now she is doing much better. meds worked great. breeder even took stool sample to vets. hes a normal guy doing the best he can and he came through


I don't doubt that this guy is a nice guy who loves his dogs. Most BYBs do love their dogs. 
A good person does not mean they're a good BREEDER.
Were the parents health tested? I'm going to say it's safe to say NO since there was no contract. 
ANY good breeder has a contract and a health guarantee. 
They know their lines, and give breeder support. 


I'm sorry that you're offended, but it's a simple fact... this guy is a BYB and hopefully you won't have to deal with too much heartbreak from buying a puppy from him. 
The FIRST step in responsible pet ownership is finding a GOOD, REPUTABLE, RESPONSIBLE breeder in which to obtain your pet from. (or going to a rescue/ shelter, of course) Too late for that.
Next, it's to provide a loving, nurturing, but disciplined home for the puppy. 
That means getting this puppy vet checked ASAP. A puppy should have a full exam within 48-72 hours of coming home. This appointment should have been set up before she came home.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Isn't giardia contracted through dirty water? How did this puppy get it?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Giardia is carried through contaminated water, mud, one on one contact with an infected dog, etc. It's pretty prolific in the environment.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Giardia is common among puppies! Buying from a reputable breeder in NO way is a guarantee against your dog getting sick NATALIE!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Giardia is common among puppies! Buying from a reputable breeder in NO way is a guarantee against your dog getting sick NATALIE!


Natalie said nothing about good/bad breeder and giardia.
I was the one saying this breeder sucks. 
And good breeders generally don't send the puppy home sick. They keep it until it's healthy. 
And this puppy didn't come home and get sick days later, it cams home this way.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Giardia is common among puppies! Buying from a reputable breeder in NO way is a guarantee against your dog getting sick NATALIE!


Um...why are you "yelling" at me? I'm so confused...did you even read my post?

I don't remember saying anything about the quality of breeders and the correlation of parasite ridden puppies.... 

Most puppies pick up one bug or another, its pretty common. Doesn't have any bearing on whether its a reputable breeder or not.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well let me just say that working in rescue there are BYB and there are really bad BYB's and the difference is that the BYB isn't really trying to be maliciuos in most cases. I don't agree with either one good or bad but thats not my choice.

The regular BYB is the once a year litter, get a little money, worm and get shots for the puppies, try to find good homes for the puppies, may or may not have a contract, but won't really stick to it if they don't feel it. (say if someone 1 yr. later wants to give up a dog, hoping the breeder will take it back or find it a home) they will let you come on the property several times to see and play with the puppy after they've gotten a deposit. They say they will keep in contact with you and be there for questions after you take your puppy home and most of them are. 

Really bad BYB almost to the point of puppy mills absolutely will only let come once to the property and you won't get to "look around" if that. Make you sign a contract but it isn't worth the paper its written on. Can falsify any vet document that will make it look like your puppy has been fully vaccinated when in fact it hasn't. Won't take anything but cash up front, even if a check has time to clear the bank before you pick up your puppy.

Believe me I've seen alot working in rescue and with high risk dogs, nothing surprises me but in this instance this breeder is nothing but a BYB who is trying to do right but just doesn't have all the right stuff.


----------



## Lucy47 (Sep 9, 2010)

Newfdad said:


> Panacur is used for de-worming and to treat giardia.


I'm surprised the puppy wasn't vet checked for worms and/or giardia before being put on Panacur (Fenbendazol). If roundworms, hookworms or whipworms are suspected, the Panacur should work. However, if this pup is suffering from common tapeworms, it will be ineffective. It's possible the vomiting is being caused by the Panacur since that's one of the medication's side effects.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Buying from a reputable breeder in NO way is a guarantee against your dog getting sick NATALIE!


What are you talking about??? Where did she say anything about the type of breeder having anything to do with a puppy getting sick? 

Take the chip off and read what was actually posted...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Well let me just say that working in rescue there are BYB and there are really bad BYB's and the difference is that the BYB isn't really trying to be maliciuos in most cases. I don't agree with either one good or bad but thats not my choice.
> 
> The regular BYB is the once a year litter, get a little money, worm and get shots for the puppies, try to find good homes for the puppies, may or may not have a contract, but won't really stick to it if they don't feel it. (say if someone 1 yr. later wants to give up a dog, hoping the breeder will take it back or find it a home) they will let you come on the property several times to see and play with the puppy after they've gotten a deposit. They say they will keep in contact with you and be there for questions after you take your puppy home and most of them are.
> 
> ...


Trust me, this is nothing new to me. I also work a lot in rescue and understand what makes a true byb...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Even if he brought over medicine, I would personally be rushing that pup to the vet to have MY vet look at him and look him over in person, not only for the dogs health, but for my own peace of mind.


----------



## Lauryn2000 (Sep 18, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Giardia is carried through contaminated water, mud, one on one contact with an infected dog, etc. It's pretty prolific in the environment.


This is very contagious,make sure you use bleach and clean his sleeping/rest area carefully.Make sure you disinfect what ever area he is using to go to the bathroom.

Don't do the kissy-kissy with the pup because you don't want to be having that type of projectile poop coming out you.

Got a rescue pup last year that had it,but wasn't as bad as what your pup is going through.Max(avatar) is 16 months now and in excellent shape.

Now the malamute pup I had died after a week (last August) from a breeder and we believe after taking him to the vet for a "stuffy nose" that he might have had some sort of upper respiratory infection and was very sick when we got him.He was around three months old.....
View attachment 656
"Chance" aka Cash (vet bill)

Good luck with the puppy...........


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so glad your pup seems to be doing better. Now that she's on medication hopefully she'll keep improving and be back to normal in no time. I forget, did you have a name picked out for her yet? Enjoy her whilst she is young, and, once she is back to normal, don't forget the photo's, ok?!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Lauryn2000 said:


> This is very contagious,make sure you use bleach and clean his sleeping/rest area carefully.Make sure you disinfect what ever area he is using to go to the bathroom.
> 
> Don't do the kissy-kissy with the pup because you don't want to be having that type of projectile poop coming out you.
> 
> ...


I don't know if people are confused, but I'm not the one with the puppy. I'm sure this info will be helpful to the OP


----------



## Lauryn2000 (Sep 18, 2010)

^^

I know...:tongue:...I was just quoting your "giardia" comment..too lazy to go back through all the posts.


----------

